
Study: Headphones Not Damaging to Teens' Hearing - shawndumas
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2010/12/study-headphones-not-damaging-to-teens-hearing/68581/
======
twymer
I'm not sure I get how this can be the case. The volume that some people
listen to music in ear buds is pretty shocking.

 _They contend that hearing loss might be cumulative and delayed, and
therefore surface as the participants age._

Better turn down my headphones anyway.

